# Oscillating Tool



## Wojtalewicz (Aug 2, 2018)

I am looking at purchasing a Fein Multitool, but can not decide on the cordless or the corded, any input would be useful. Thanks


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cordless is always nice but generally lacks power in comparison to the corded varieties, and you can bet your ass the battery will always be dead when you need it. Corded you dont have to worry about dying in the middle of the job, bit have to deal with the added pain of the cord.

General advice anyway


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends upon the uses you will put it to. When I had a larger boat that lived in the water it was periodically hauled for cleaning. My multi-tool was used for cleaning barnacles off the running gear. Cordless was most welcome. 



George


----------

